
At what time would you read a book? - rammy1234
Would like to know when you pick up a book ( any book ) serious or casual reading. How you manage your time and manage to read a book ?
======
berbec
I read on my smartphone (shameless un-affiliated plug: Moon Reader for
Android), so I can read a chapter anywhere at anytime. Plane, subway, bus,
toilet. Between personally downloaded (cough) books and the Kindle, I
generally go through a couple novels a week.

------
pacuna
Kindle on my way to work, when I'm walking my dog or waiting somewhere. Also
maybe 30 minutes or more before sleep.

